# working Wi-Fi tethering?



## n4cht (Jul 13, 2012)

Okay, so which rom does it actually work on? I'm at my wits end from trying several rom and kernel combinations to no avail. Tried stock tether in settings and the Wi-Fi tether for root included in some roms. So far, nothing. Didn't work on MIUI, Wajee's rom, nor virtuous inquisition. Anyone know of a rom and kernel combination that it definitely works on?

Before you ask, yes I have followed all institutions, like setting my device, using netd, and enabling routing fix.USB tethering connects but doesn't work. It will resolve addresses fine but does nothing after that.


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

Here are my settings using "Wi-Fi tether for root users". I'm running Virtuous for my rom and it works like a champ. Let me know if you can't see this screencast I'm sending.

Edit: Too big to upload. I'll look for your email.


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

Try this: http://db.tt/4prd9UeD

Also, I'm using Synergy 's kangbang kernel posted in development.


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

Any update? Did you get it working?


----------



## n4cht (Jul 13, 2012)

jtford said:


> Any update? Did you get it working?


negative. rumfloat soft bricked my phone and without internet, I had to figure out the problem and fix it myself. basically I was stuck at the white HTC screen and could get to boot loader but not recovery. finally managed to use fastboot to format all partitions and formatted internal storage, then re-flashed cwm.

so, yeah, once I found a copy of virtuous inquisition on my computer and was able to mount the sd card through cwm, I now have a phone again. since that took me a while, I missed the settings you have linked as it says that it's been deleted. Good to know that you use vi though since that is my rom of choice. I just need to do a backup through cwm and flash the kernel you mentioned then I'll see what happens.

btw, if your settings are galaxy nexus, netd, routing fix, etc as posted everywhere else as "working" settings, then you don't need to repost yours. after trying literally every rom, I know the settings by heart


----------



## n4cht (Jul 13, 2012)

jtford said:


> Any update? Did you get it working?


I think it was the kernel combination with Virtuous Inquisition. I am now using VI with Kangbang after having to boot the recovery.img manually to install the kernel.

I tried about 4 times, and on the 4th time it decided to work. I don't know if it's because I added 'tether' to the apn type line in my pta apn, or not though. It's finally working, with my favorite rom. Thanks for the tip on the kernel.


----------



## bigtjmc (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm using darkradier and I go back and forth with faux 007 kernel and kabang and the hotspot works fine for me ,

Hope that helps in any way.
Good luck.


----------



## DWSR (Aug 3, 2012)

Try FoxFi. Works fine for me on Wajee's 1.5 and includes the ability to Bluetooth Tether.


----------



## xxshadowxslayerxx (Sep 8, 2012)

I have a thread on xda detailing how to enable local tethering

Sent from my Vivid 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------

